# Weight guess!



## Juice (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello, 

New member here, although I have been reading the forums for ages (before they moved). 

I am a 25 year old bbw (or shall i say ssbbw) from Portugal. I strongly believe that women can be active, confident, big and beautiful. BBWs are fine. It's just the furniture, planes, cars etc that make our life difficult. If I ever went on a diet it would be just for the sake of seatbelts and narrow chairs. Dieting however, is something impossible for me, as I love eating! 

I am a size 26/28 (top) and 28-32 (botton) and 5'8''. Unfortunately, I do not know how much I weigh. My scales go up to 300 lbs and I feel embarassed to weigh myself in public scales.. I have gained some weight in the last couple of years. Four years ago, I was 260 pounds and a size 20/22. Some people estimate my current weight at over 360 pounds. Who knows... Here is a picture of myself (sorry about the headless spot, but I still feel a bit nervous). I will welcome posts from those who are good at guessing weights (and anyone who wants to chat and have fun of course). 

My measurements are: Bust: 56 in, Waist: 47 in, Hips: 68 in and arm 24 in.

Love to all,
Juice


----------



## Truebrit (Oct 5, 2005)

you can buy scales that weigh up to 450lbs for only about 60 bucks


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Oct 5, 2005)

wow you look amazing. From the pic and the dimensions it sounds like you have a great body, welcome to the boards. 

Big Squishu Hugs
Pat

Pats Random Quote: "To Infinity and Beyond"


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

Your dimensions, everyone, are about the same as mine. I'm 5'9 and 300 and my clothes are about one size off from yours. Based on that I'd say you're anywhere from 320 or up


----------



## Zoom (Oct 5, 2005)

I already answered this one, but I don't see my post, which means my guess was too close for comfort.


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

Truebrit said:


> you can buy scales that weigh up to 450lbs for only about 60 bucks



As I mentioned, I do not live in the States. I can find scales up to 330 lbs here and even if I do find scales that go up to 450lbs they will be too expensive. Maybe I just have to accept that the best way to find out is to let my doctor weigh me, but then again I will have to put up with all the nagging about the dangers of being that obese at such a young age


----------



## missaf (Oct 6, 2005)

btw, you don't need to post twice, everyone can see your post on all the boards quite easily.


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

Italian Polish Pitbull said:


> wow you look amazing. From the pic and the dimensions it sounds like you have a great body, welcome to the boards.
> 
> Big Squishu Hugs
> Pat
> ...




Thank you so much for your kind words. 
Great body? I can't really tell. But it is certainly BIG!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 6, 2005)

you know sometimes if you go into malls or shoping centers the public bathroom will have a scale you can weigh yourself on...and its cheep.


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

_*Thank you all for replying. I am so curious to find out how much I weigh and also how people estimate my weight. 

As I have mentioned already, it is not so easy to find scales in shopping centres here, and it is not something I feel comfortable doing, as I feel I am living in a fat-phobic society. I am the fattest woman in my town. I will visit the doctor and have my weight measured, I just postpone it all the time. 

But I am sure, I am well over 330 pounds. Maybe it's more obvious in this photo*_


----------



## big3b (Oct 6, 2005)

You sound similar to my wife and she is 350+. Matt


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I would guess 375, mediteranian types tend to pack on nice solid fat and those legs look solid!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

333.5 pounds, maybe a bit less or more. And welcome to the boards!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

I say 345 and I have a knack for these numbers... lol guess I know too many fatties.. wait is that possible.. nah  Never can have too many big girls as friends 

Hugs,
Heather

P.S. I am not sure what kind of places you have where you live, but if you have a nutrition store that sells vitamins and stuff for weightlifters and health nuts - they generally have a scale that goes up really high in their store or just outside. It is like that at most GNC stores here in the USA. Also, pet stores that sell feed for animals like Petco sometimes have scales that you can discreetly get on to take a gander at your current weight.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 6, 2005)

Juice said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words.
> Great body? I can't really tell. But it is certainly BIG!



Yes, great body; big is beautiful.


----------



## tynedin (Oct 6, 2005)

hello nice to meet you. First all your pics are very cute and you sure do have a Big and Beautiful Body as fun i will guess your weight at being 385lbs but that is only a guess. nice seeing someone from another part of a different country interested in the boards here that makes for great and fun times with new and fascinating people. Take Care. Sincerely Derek


----------



## waistrel (Oct 9, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something, it should work properly so simply acquire a second 300-pound scale, stand with one foot on each, and add their two measures.

Not, of course, that I want to discourage you from posting more pictures for communal estimation! But as far as answering-the-question goes, it should be easy to do with no great investment or special equipment.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

waistrel said:


> Unless I'm missing something, it should work properly so simply acquire a second 300-pound scale, stand with one foot on each, and add their two measures.



Exactly what I was about to suggest. That way you could do it in the privacy of your own home, and wouldn't have to pay so much for a special scale.

Oh, and I'm terrible at guessing weights by sight/measurements, sorry I can't help you there.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take a stab in the dark, and sat 337lbs and the standing on two scales idea seems plausible but possibly horribly inaccurate.


----------



## interesting monster (Oct 9, 2005)

looks to me like 360...a glorious, sexy 360  

Adam

PS- Don't they have scales at a mechanics shop? not sure about that...


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

Loscos said:


> I'll take a stab in the dark, and sat 337lbs and the standing on two scales idea seems plausible but possibly horribly inaccurate.


Its threshold for innacuracy would, I imagine, be no more than just one scale. Each only has half the weight to measure inaccurately, giving each only half the potential range of results.


----------



## molligmag (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Juice!
Very nice picture and super hot dress you are wearing.
Would like to see an entire body pick with that dress for sure!!!

I would say 340 pounds!
Maybe I go on holiday to Portugal this summer....

Boa noite
Mark


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi!

At a NAAFA meeting once a couple of years ago, a member brought a scale that went to 1000 lbs. Everyone at the meeting who wanted to participate weighed in, wrote their weight on a secret ballot and put it in a basket. Then we added up the numbers and got a grand total. I don't remember what the total was, but I was only 8 lbs. off!

So, I think you weigh 327

Deeds


----------

